# stopped my Protonix=terrible chest pressure and burning



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello everyone! I need help! About a week ago, I made a really DUMB decision to stop taking my Protonix 40 mg, mainly because I was out and my insurance is not wanting to cover the enormous cost, but also wanted to see if I really needed to take medicine for my acid reflux (I think I got overconfident since my endoscopy came out ok). Well after the first day, I had some slight discomfort and I used some Zantac and Tagamet and I thought I was doing ok. Then, this morning I woke up with terrible chest pressure and burning-- I think worse than I've ever experienced! I also had some trouble breathing, like I was getting bronchitis, and 8 hours later, I still have some pressure, though it is better after Tagamet, and my chest between my breasts up to my throat is very sore!!! Does this sound like a normal GERD problem? And does anyone have the "sore" feeling in their chest? Although I have had heart tests and they came back fine, I still get scared. And the painful pinched nerve in my left arm doesn't help any with the anxiety... thanks anyone for your help!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Gee, bluewillow...aren't we a pair! How discouraging for you to have such discomfort. I think that because there's burning along with the chest soreness, that's more a reflux kind of symptom that a heart one. And your heart tests came back okay, so my uneducated guess is that it's acid rebound from stopping the Protonix. Zantac and Tagamet aren't as strong at reducing acid either. When I tried generic Zantac a few weeks ago instead of Prilosec, I got one heck of a stomach ache (just below where the ribs come together to form the lower breastbone) that lasted for hours. (Although I had a viral thing going on then, and maybe my digestive system was too irritated to be trying something different). All I know is that Prilosec was making me so cramped and constipated I had to do something. Nexium, so far is a little better, although I still get a lot of gas and some cramping at times. At least I'm regular again. I may just have to bite the bullet and give up some other things I like in order to pay for the Nexium. I don't see much choice here. The generic and over-the-counter things haven't worked well for me.My stress test appointment has been moved to March 16. Gives me more time to be anxious about it, right? Since it was 40 degrees outside yesterday (woo-hoo!) I took a short, 1/2 mile walk. Sure enough...the aching started in my left chest just as I was about done with the walk. It's mild aching, and I've had this for a few years now, but it's enough to make me worried. Darn.I often have twinges of soreness and tenderness in the center of my chest, along the breastbone and even up in the muscles near my collarbone. I think that just goes along with reflux. Never had it before the reflux started about 6 months ago. I don't think you have to worry about that one. I know others have mentioned it. Are you doing a little better today?


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge, yes we are a pair!







Thanks for your encouraging words and yes I am feeling much, much better today! And I know now that I am just going to have to be more careful about what I eat and don't eat. I guess I should confess a little further: to add insult to injury, not only did I skip my doses of Protonix, I have been taking Aleve for my shoulder/arm pain (which helps a lot), but I don't think the Aleve is good for the acid reflux; plus, in the past few days I have consumed orange juice (!), a diet 7-up, tomatoes, cheeses, even a small spicy taco salad Monday night-- so I really brought the agony on myself! I've had very loud stomach noises lately to, so my insides aren't happy!I hope the Nexium continues to work for you. I tried Prilosec and compared to Protonix, it was like I was taking candy-- it was that ineffective. I still haven't heard if my insurance will pay for the Protonix-- I sure hope so. Zantac works for me if I take it in addition to the Protonix, but I have also tried Tagamet and it seems to work better than the Zantac. Do you ever wonder if all these meds we take will cause us to explode one of these days?







Sorry to hear they rescheduled your stress test. Have you had one before? I had an echo/stress treadmill test and it was a breeze, truly, though I was scared silly at first. Do you think the ache in your chest could be from your lungs? Hope you can find some answers and relief soon-- hang in there!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I think I'd have problems too if I ate the things you've had lately! LOL. Oh, my gosh...soda gives me awful gas cramps, and reflux. And you also had cheese? tomatoes? orange juice (I can't ever do that)? and a small SPICY TACO SALAD? I think you can be fairly certain it's not a heart problem. I don't know if our meds could cause us to explode one day, but eating the foods you had recently could conceivably cause one really big bang. (Not funny, really, I know.) I've tried eating some veggies with a lot of butter, and some poor man's lobster with butter one night too. And some ice cream. I had problems with all of those. Made a piggy of myself too. I was on Prilosec then. Not sure what would happen with Nexium, but I'm probably better off trying to be good, or eating just a very tiny bit of the forbidden foods I crave. (Why the heck do I have to crave so many????)I have no idea what's causing the aching in my left chest. It's not a severe ache, but definitely there. I tried a short walk again today and started getting the pain at about 3/4 of a mile. So, I slowed down and it gradually went away. I have no idea what it is, but I just hope whatever it is is manageable, not serious, and that I won't need a procedure that would require an antibiotic. Nothing worse than being hospitalized if I need antibiotic treatment and not knowing whether I'll survive an allergic reaction or an infection. I've already done just about everything I can to keep my heart healthy. Lost 40 pounds over the last few years (the bland reflux diet has helped) and take a cholesterol med. The weight loss has brought my blood pressure way down, and I don't drink or smoke. Thanks to the reflux thingy, I don't eat bad foods very often anymore. Not much more I can do, right? I'm almost 65, and I guess I have to expect some problems now that I'm an old crone. Heh, heh, heh.My neighbor is visiting her parents in Texas for a week or so. She emailed me today and said she'd been eating pizza, fries, and lots of pie and ice cream for me. Now isn't that thoughtful of her! LOL!!!


----------

